# Ex batts



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, two days I collected 6 ex battery hens. All laid eggs.... But today one keeps falling over and cant get up. Apart from that it seems healthy and another looks like it has a limp.... Does anyone have any ideas why?
Many thanks...


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

hi, where are you located? If you are in the UK, there is alot of info and support- here in the US, its rare to have the opportunity to rescue them. How long have you had them, what is there diet, poops, etc- good gauge to see how they are doing. I'd isolate the one that is falling, and monitor her- sometimes they have chronic nutrition deficencies, i'll have to find my info on the diet for them.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, yes I'm in the uk.
The poorly girl is nearly better now thanks. I did as you had suggested and isolated her to a very large box in the kitchen... Very sweet she laid an egg every day!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sharing a G&T...... 
(Not really!!)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, what a sweetheart!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im always reading about ex batt hens being rehomed here in u.k. but never near wales. i would love to rehome some.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

There is a website where you register your interest for rehoming them it's for all over the UK but I forget what it was called think if u just google rehoming battery hens in the UK should come up


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I known that British Hen Rescue do alot in the U.K for ex batts. They have their own website and have rehoming days all over the country. I have four myself here in Ireland from two rescue places locally. Ex batts are fabulous and I am pleased that your sick lady seems ok now. I would keep a eye on her though. They have been through a hard time and it take time sometimes to adjust to their new freedom. Good Luck and I hope everything goes well!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Two of the 6 ex battery hens that I recently picked up.
Compared with one that I rescued last year, you can see the difference and improvement of open space and fresh air makes!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i so envy you guys- we don't have a battery hen rescue here in the US, its just by chance if you hear of them


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

robin, your art work is fantastic.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, they are in rough shape.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

The do look abit bald for a while, but good food and plenty of fresh water, and abit of TLC, a nice place to potter about they litterally transform in a matter of weeks. Its so rewarding to see them get better and behave like chickens instead of being bullied and penned in in a cage thats far too small.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a forum you can join based in the UK, dedicated to raising ex batts:
www.exbatteryhens.com
They have a lot of experience with ex batts and are very helpful. They also have a facebook page.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes I have been on that site many times when I got mine. They are briliant!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

My girls are ex batts too and it's amazing to see them adjust to normal chicken life. Mine had bleeding feet for a few days (I noticed blood on their perches, and the ramp leading to their sleeping quarters). And they certainly weren't too steady on their legs. When you think about it, it is just like Neo when he comes out of the matrix and finds his muscles don't work because he's never used them!

A real buzz for me was watching them take their first dust bath. So lovely!


----------



## brownstar34 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have 2 ex batts (charger and duracell)from happy chicks near blackpool and they are brilliant and very nosey but i would be too, they are always to my runs gate first ready for my veggie patch scraps we are so happy with them we are thinkin about rehousing another 6


----------

